# Attention TRAPPERS



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll post it here. Beaver trapping info.

BEAVER TRAPPERS TO GET SPECIAL OPPORTUNITIES 


Busy beavers can be bothersome in certain areas so the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife, ODNR Division of Parks & Recreation and ODNR Division of Forestry will be holding special drawings (please see accompanying table) to select trappers for harvesting beaver on state properties. Beaver trapping on public lands is by permit only and limited to areas where the flooding from beaver dams interferes with other management practices or affects adjacent, private property or roadways. Trapping permits may also be issued when large beaver populations have a negative impact on the food supplies for other wildlife . Beaver trapping season runs December 26, 2004 through February 28, 2005 statewide. 



Special Beaver Trapping on State Parks & Wildlife Areas

Beaver trapping opportunities will be offered on several public areas in northeast Ohio. Trappers for the Berlin Lake and Beach City Wildlife Areas and West Branch State Park will be selected at a public drawing on Saturday, December 18 at 9:00 a.m. The drawing will be held at the Berlin Lake Wildlife Area office, 8303 Bonner Road, Deerfield, Ohio (2 miles north of SR 224 on Bonner Road). Four trappers will be selected for West Branch in Portage County, one trapper for Berlin Lake in Portage County and 2 trappers for Beach City in Tuscarawas County. Trappers must be present for the drawing and possess a current fur taker permit to be selected. 

Beaver trapping permits for the Grand River Wildlife Area in Trumbull County can be obtained by contacting the Grand River Wildlife Area Headquarters (6686 State Route 534, West Farmington, Ohio 44491). Permits will be issued to the trappers at the Headquarters on December 20 from 7:00am-7:00pm and December 21, 22, aand 23 from 7:00am-3:30pm. Please call the Headquarters in advance at (330) 889-3280.











Special Beaver Trapping on State Forests 

Trappers interested in taking beaver on the Fernwood and Harrison State Forest lands in Jefferson and Harrison counties, should know that the season in that South Zone opens on December 26, 2004. Trappers must apply be sending a post card to the ODNR Division of Forestry office by December 21, 2004. Post cards must contain the trappers name, address, phone number and Fur Takers Permit number. Trappers should also indicate their choice of trapping locations (i.e. Fernwood State Forest , Harrison State Forest or both). Applicants must be 18 years of age or older to apply and only one post card per applicant. Post cards must be received at the ODNR Division of Forestry office prior to the 3 p.m. drawing. Post cards should be mailed to:

ODNR Division of Forestry

Tim Humphrey, Forest Manager

New Philadelphia District Office

2205 Reiser Ave. S.E.

New Philadelphia, OH 44663



Questions may be addressed to the ODNR Division of Wildlifes District Three Headquarters, (330) 644-2293, the West Branch State Park office, (330) 296-3239 or the ODNR Division of Forestrys District Office at (330) 339-2205. 



Beaver Trapping on State Forest Lands 

Area


Requirements
Mail Post Card to Date & Location
Trappers
Number of beaver



Fernwood 

And

Harrison 

State Forests 


18 years or older

One post card only: include

name, address, phone number,

fur taker permit #


December 21, 2004

Division of Forestry

2205 Reiser Ave. S.E. 

New Philadelphia, OH, 44663

(330) 339-2205


1

each


No limit












































Beaver Trapping on Wildlife Areas

Area


Requirements
Drawing Date & Location
Trappers
Number of beaver

Grand River 

Wildlife Area
Permits issued upon request at Area Headquarters


Permits issued on December 20, 2004

7am-7pm

Dec. 21-23

7am-3:30pm

call in advance 

(330) 889-3280
No limit
No limit

Berlin Lake Wildlife Area
Must be present

Fur Taker Permit
December 18, 2004

9:00 a.m.

Berlin Lake Headquarters

(330) 654-2392
1
No limit

Beach City Wildlife Area
Must be present

Fur Taker Permit


December 18, 2004

9:00 a.m.

Berlin Lake Headquarters

(330) 654-2392
2
No limit

West Branch

State Park
Must be present

Fur Taker Permit


December 18, 2004

9:00 a.m.

Berlin Lake Headquarters

(330) 654-2392
4
10 each


----------

